# Klonopin and IBS?



## sufferinginpain (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi folks,
I've been suffering from IBS for the last 20+ years. Over the years all kinds of tests have been performed on me (multiple upper GI endoscopy, CT scans, ultrasounds, MRI of the brain, colonoscopy (a while back)). But anyways my current meds include Klonoping (1mg), Norvasc (for high BP) and Plavix (blood thinner to prevent clotting) and Aciphex (aka rabeprazole for GERD). I had a TIA (mini stroke) 5 years back and recovered from it for the most part except my sleep and anxiety has been worse since then. In fact sleep has been my biggest challenge, Insomnia has been a big problem since the TIA I suffered.

After the TIA incident, the psychiatrists tried different anti-anxiety and anti-depression medications (all types of SSRIs) but the only thing that works for me is Klonopin. It helps me get some restful sleep but makes me a bit groggy the next day.

Recently my GI symptoms have flared up, constant burning sensation in my throat, discomfort, burning, bloating and gas in my abdomen. My stools vary in consistency every day. Doesn't feel like its normal any more. Too much gas and flatulence with bad odor. I'm also lactose and apparently sugar/sweets intolerant.

I went to the Gastro recently and he put me on Aciphex (twice a day). He also did an upper GI endoscopy and found everything normal. Waiting for the biopsy report though.

My question is, does Klonopin make your GI symptoms worse? I've been taking Klonopin for about 2+ years now.

What else can I do to reduce anxiety and get off Klonopin if possible.

Thanks.


----------



## sufferinginpain (Nov 25, 2011)

Forgot to add that I had also lost some weight in the last year or so. I lost about 5-10 pounds.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi sufferinginpain -

Exercise can help reduce anxiety.

Any type of stimulant (caffeine/nicotine/amphetamines) can make anxiety worse, so keep that in mind.

This link may be somewhat helpful:

http://www.drugrehabadvisor.com/drug-rehab-detox-centers/klonopin-damaging-digestion-is-klonopin-making-you-sick/


----------



## Zoltar (May 21, 2010)

Come to the conclusion 99% of anxiety meds make stomach worse. Clonazepam is quite mild in comparison with some mental health meds, but having been on it myself for some time I definitely think it can cause some gi issues, especially long term. ACIPHEX buy the way can definitely cause lots of gi gas . And that's on a single dose, double dose : your brave that's all I'll say. Better off trying famotidine or ranatadine first if you haven't yet. Domperidone/metaclopramide can sometimes help more than acid blockers for some people.


----------



## sufferinginpain (Nov 25, 2011)

My acid reflux and GERD problems were mainly due to few trigger foods that I discovered thru trial and error. Dairy was #1, I'm lactose intolerant so I stopped dairy for the most part except cheese(eat occassionally). Sugar, Chocolate, too much caffeine, coffee, green hot chilis or peppers, spicy/greasy foods. After cutting down on the above foods significantly my symptoms improved a lot. Didn't realize sugar and sugary foods can cause so much trouble. I don't take antacids anymore.


----------



## AZGuy (Nov 15, 2017)

I took klonopin for 15 years. I think it initially helped me at first but after awhile...I came to the conclusion that it wasn't improving my IBS-D. So why was I taking it? I stopped it fully about 5 months ago. Sure..Im' not sleeping as well but I expected that. I would say maybe my bowels are a bit better overall. But I still suffer. I'm looking for other medications to help me. I had no luck with tricyclic or SSRI anti depressants. Wellbutrin helped a bit iwth my bowels which helped my anxiety...but I couldn't handle some side effects. I would advise getting off the benzo drugs. I think they are more of a mask really and in the long run hurt you.


----------



## Lioness2001 (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello! Im new here. I will tell you the Clonopin has been a lifesaver. I am on 25 mg of Amitriptyline. But Ive had to supplement with Clonopin. It works to relieve the pain every time. I dont like the side effects but theres nothing else it works like it. I only take a half of one tablet when i need it.


----------

